# SOUL KOZAK TRIAL Naben !



## locdog (2. März 2009)

einer von "uns" arbeitet beim soul kozak, die firma mus ich glaub nicht vostellen  wen doch bitte hier rein schauen www.soul-kozak.com/

der hat typ hat paar 116mm HR Naben gefertigt aus 7075 alu komplet (Korpus und Achse) nicht wie TA aus plaste 6061 :| der pisanka z.B. hat schon nach paar tagen das gewinde beim Sidehop durchgedreht, jetzt fahrt Er eine die festgeklabt ist, also nen schmarn.

wie dem auch sei, ehr hat paar 116 gebaut doch leider nur 6 stuck davon verkauft, was ja komisch ist den die nabe wiegt NUR 140g !!!
und kostet genuso viel zlotych also etwa 30euro !!
hier mal zwei bilder mit so nen kettenspanner welcher mit den stahlschrauben auch 123g wiegen (m10 stahl schrauben inbegriffen). die Spanner ist inklusieve.











wie ihr sieht ist die qualitat sehr hoch.
wir betteln schon um 135mm naben doch die will er nicht machen so fern er die 20 verkauft (der hat vielleicht 20 stuck auf lager oder sogar noch wenieger. k.a.). 
fur ne 135mm brauchte er daruberhinaus noch 15-20 vorbestellungen mit vorkasse aber bei dem preis ist das doch nichts

wehre also jemand interesiert ?


----------



## tha_joe (2. März 2009)

135mm hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (2. März 2009)

Mit den "normalen" 20" Kettenspannern kann man die Nabe nicht fahren, oder? Bzw. wie ist denn die Einbaubreite der Nabe?


----------



## locdog (2. März 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> Mit den "normalen" 20" Kettenspannern kann man die Nabe nicht fahren, oder? Bzw. wie ist denn die Eibaubreite der Nabe?



ist ne gute frage.
die einbaubreite ist nicht 116 sondern wenieger. auf dem bild sieht man eine unterlegscheibe mit der muste es 116mm. auf jeden fall ist die mit normalen ketten spannern fahrbar. die genaue breite frage ich mal nach und sag dann bescheid


----------



## Trialside (2. März 2009)

Zur Not könnte man sich ja ein Paar Hülsen zurechtbasteln...


----------



## ecols (2. März 2009)

locdog schrieb:


>



Ich hätte definitiv interesse an einer 135er! Aber nur wenn er die Achse auch bis in den Rahmen verlängert.


----------



## TRAILER (3. März 2009)

das ist bei den king singelspeed auch nicht der fall. aber die haben auch mega krasse super schrauben drine.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. März 2009)

Will die Firma nicht schlecht machen oder ähnliches. Aber die Erfahrungsberichte zu denn Naben die es bereits gibt zb im leichtbau Rennrad Sektor, sind unter aller Kanone. Freiläufe die zerbersten, miese Lager, Verzahnungen und Klinken die brechen, naben Flansche die brechen bei normaler Speichen Belastung. Wenn ich nacher zuhause bin check ich mal ein paar Links. 

Mag zwar sein das es nicht sehr viel Geld ist. Bloß was passiert wenn die Teile schlagartig aufgeben?! Ich bin bei der Firma sehr skeptisch. Optik ist nicht alles


----------



## Trialside (3. März 2009)

Ich hab mir mal ne Nabe bestellt. Mal sehen, wie sich die Lager schlagen werden. Ein Freilauf, der zerbröseln kann, ist ja schonmal nicht dran...


----------



## locdog (3. März 2009)

@bike fuhrpark

hast recht es gab fruher probleme, hab ich auch gesehen. erstens die lager wahren nicht der hit. dann hatten sich sogar die lager buchsen ausgeschlagen. aber so weit ich weis wahr das so FRUHER bei den top modellen, man hat aber auf sowas reagiert. 
dazu mus man auch sagen wen man eines der leichtesten naben der welt macht heist das nicht das die supper stabil sind.

mit soul kozak habe ich nichts am hut, hatte aber fruher, also for uber 2 jahren (als noch die kozaks porbleme hatten) die front nondisc nabe SOUL EDGE (die etwas schwerere 70g ) und die hat nen jahr locker gehalten OHNE probleme dann bin ich zur disc gewechselt. die nabe habe ich dann noch dem Pisanka (uber 90kilo) verkauft er hatte die auch 0,5-1 jahre (dann disc) und hielt auch, nur am ende hatte er etwas an den lagern auszusetzen. weis aber nicht was genau was los wahr.   ALso wen so eine super leicht nabe 2 jahre hielt und was ich weis immer noch fahrt dann habe ich vollstes vertrauen in deren trialnaben.

man mus aber auch bedenken das ne trial nabe NUR ein korpus mit ne achse ist. also keine raketenforschung, das teil mus nur leicht und zudem ausreichend stabil sein. die werden/wurden aber mit FEM otpimiert also ist das auch keine 0815 Nabe wie von deng welche 300g wiegen und alle Naben korper von 116mm naben stammen  und aus 6061 gefertig werden. 

kurz gesagt. es kann was schief gehen, die achse konnt brechen, das kann sie immer, ist halt keine nabe fur schranzer sondern fur leichtbeuer obwohl mit ne M10 schraube ( z.B> Ti) ist die achse sowas von stabil das ich mir das kaum vostellen kann....das teil ist immer noch besser als TA und Rockmann wo man beim gapen aufpasen mus das sich das gewinde nicht verdret....sowas kann seeeehr bose enden.


----------



## locdog (25. März 2009)

letztens war das thema bissel vernachlasigt worden da der typ von SK nen unfall hatte. jetzt ist der gute wieder auf den beinen.


zur der 116 Nabe.
ein paar stuck in 32h ausfuhrung sind noch zu haben.
Die Nabe ist  104mm breit + 2*3mm unterlegscheiben und dann noch der komische spanner der auch 2*3mm dick ist. der spanner pas auf 7mm breite ausfallenden. naturlich kann mann ihn weg lassen und nur die unterleg scheiben plus normalen spanner verwenden


JETZT ZUM THEMA 135mm NABE
volgende parameter werden erfuhlt:
-Naben korper wie auch gewinde aus 7075 T6 (nich aus 6061 wie rockman-TA-DENG und fast ALLES andere)
-100% symetrie, also Flansch abstand und durchmesser. beidseitige gewinde
-grost moglischer Lager abstand (um den "hebel" zwischen rahmen und Lager klein zu halten)
-Achse aus 7075
-fun bolst also M10 schrauben. das heist das nicht die achse sondern sie schraube tragen wird. wen man noch ne Ti schraube nimmt wirds 20g leichter und halt bombe (bei mir schon 2 Jahre). daruber hinaus super leichte montage, man kann die kette schon dierreckt auf das Ritzel und frauleif legen und DANN das Rad von UNTEN reinschieben 
-Fertigung SOUL KOZAK
-indiwiduele LOCH ZAHL !
-UND DAS BESTE, der PREIS: unter 200zÅ das sind LUMPIGE 44E

also es werden nur die gebaut die vorbestellt werden, ewentuler ein paar mehr. also ich hohl mir die nicht da ich die jetzt brauche, hab ja schon eine aus der ukraine aus 7075 die funtzt nur etwas schwer (230g) sondern ich hohle mir die jetzt weil spater ich nicht mehr die gelegenheit haben werde. zu meinen teil habe ich kein bog auf den uberteuerten  DENG-TA-Rockman muhl und bei jedem antritt angst zu haben das das gewinde schlap macht :|


LISTE
in PL sind LEIDER nur 9 leute eingetragen, keine ahnung wie so, vielleicht weil die keine schwuchtelfarben haben ? :|
bis 20 fehlen also noch ein paar.

ALSO, wen jehmand von euch so eine nabe haben will und sich berreit eklart eine anzahllung zu tatigen bitte sich unter diesem post mit seinem Nahmen oder Nick und gewunschte lochzahl unterschreiben.
diese nahmen werde ich dan in die liste einfugen http://www.choody.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=9887
die anzahlung (nicht die ganze summe) muss deshalb sein weil schon bei denn 116mm seeehr viele die haben wolten, dann aber VIELE sich zurruckgezogen habe und die nabe liegen schon uber nenhalben jahr bei ihm :|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (25. März 2009)

Und noch ein kleines Review zur 116er SK-Nabe:

* Versand geht sehr schnell (etwa 5 Tage nach Bestellung war die Nabe da)
* Die Nabe ist sehr gut verarbeitet - hab keinen Grat o.ä. gefunden, macht nen soliden Eindruck, Lager sitzen fest und laufen seidenweich
* das 12-Zahn-Ritzel von Trialtech wollte sich erst nicht so recht auf die Nabe schrauben lassen - falschherum aufschrauben ging aber, fakto lag es am Ritzel (nach etwas "Überzeugungsarbeit" sitzt es nun doch an seinem Platz )
* Gewicht geht mit 140g für den Nabenkörper und 59g für die Stahlschrauben durchaus klar (passende Titanschrauben in M10x40 würden nochmals 25g sparen)
* Montage mit "normalen" 20"-Kettenspannern ist möglich
* Man kann das Laufrad beim Ausbau einfach nach unten herausnehmen

Einziger Nachteil, den ich festgestellt habe:

* Mit den mitglieferten Unterlegscheiben verkantet die Nabe im Hinterbau von meinem XTP so, dass die Lager blockieren und sich das Rad nicht drehen lässt

-> Des Rätsels Lösung: ich hab mir in der elektronischen Bucht ein kleines Alu-Rohr gekauft und 2 3mm breite Ringe davon abgesägt, sodass diese nun auf dem Innenring des Lagers aufliegen und sich die Nabe frei drehen lässt

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt muss ich sagen, dass die Nabe bis jetzt tasdellos funktioniert und sich das Geld gelohnt hat. Durchaus empfehlenswert...

Bin gespannt, ob sich die Nabe im Dauereinsatz bewährt.


----------



## locdog (25. März 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> -> Des Rätsels Lösung: ich hab mir in der elektronischen Bucht ein kleines Alu-Rohr gekauft und 2 3mm breite Ringe davon abgesägt, sodass diese nun auf dem Innenring des Lagers aufliegen und sich die Nabe frei drehen lässt
> 
> Nach der ersten Ausfahrt muss ich sagen, dass die Nabe bis jetzt tasdellos funktioniert und sich das Geld gelohnt hat. Durchaus empfehlenswert...



DANKE fur den tipp 
sowas ahnliches hatte ich auc an der roten BT nabe an der linken seite, dort hat sich die Uscheibe auch verkanntet.

Das problem gebe ich weiter so das es bei denn 135mm nicht mehr vorkommt


----------



## kingpin18 (25. März 2009)

Ich hätte Interesse an einer 135er Nabe ich brauch nur noch das genau Gewicht um 100% Ja zu sagen zu können.

Gruß


----------



## locdog (25. März 2009)

bei 140g einer 116mm nabe wird eine 135mm nicht viel mehr wiegen. ich habe auch ein ultimatum gesetzt. ohne schrauben max 190g aber es werden sicherlich wenieger sein, ICH FRAGE NACH


----------



## locdog (25. März 2009)

OK, nach den ersten groben Schatzungen werden es so etwa 152g werden wen man die erweiterung der 116 in betracht zieht.

ALSO viel mehr als 160g kann es nicht werden. Kurz gesagt, das wird die leichteste SS nabe auf'm Markt


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. März 2009)

*hust* black queen*hust* 138gr - 116mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (26. März 2009)

ja gut, sag mir aber aus welcher ligierung der Nabenkorper ist, und was sie kostet? und WO man die kaufen kann. denn auser paar bildern gibt es von der nabe nix konkretes.
AUSERDEM SPRECHEN WIR HIER VON 135MM NABEN !!!

also wie ich sehe, hat schluss endlich KEINER 100% interese an der 135 nabe !!! :|

sowas fertahe ich uberhaupt nicht. meckert aber in der zukunft nicht uber Naben preise und deren gewichte!


----------



## Monty98 (26. März 2009)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> *hust* black queen*hust* 138gr - 116mm



*hustensaftanbiet*
die Hintere hat 178g


----------



## locdog (26. März 2009)

zeig mir bitte mal nen link zum shop ? in der naheren umgebung, sprich EU.
den ich kann dir auch paaaar TITAN naben aus rusland zeigen,alles kein problem NUR die wiegen keine 160g und kosten auch nicht unter 50E sondern WEEEIIIIT MEHR
und zur erinerung, die nabe wird eher wenieger wiegen als so ne geister blackqueen 

volgende parameter werden erfuhlt:
-KOMPATIEBEL ZUR ALLEN RHAMEN (Vertikale und horizontale ausfallenden:innere und eusere spanner) 
-Naben korper wie auch gewinde aus 7075 T6 (nich aus 6061 wie rockman-TA-DENG und fast ALLES andere)
-100% symetrie (flansch abstand und dopletes gewinde)
-grost moglischer Lager abstand 
-Achse aus 7075
-fun bolst also M10 schrauben.
-Fertigung SOUL KOZAK
-indiwiduele LOCH ZAHL !
-UND DAS BESTE, der PREIS: unter 200zÅ das sind LUMPIGE 44E

vorrausichtlicher termin wen sich genugend melden, ein monat (projekt, vertigung usw)
ist nicht kurz aber bei dem PREIS wird die nabe "neben bei" gefertig. also verdient wird dabei kaum was!
*
Da hier langsam vom thema abgedriftet wird bitte ich hier nochmal unter diesen post sich zu melden der eine nabe haben will und dem endsprechend auch eine anzahlung tatigen will !!!
lochzahl mit angeben (32 36 28 was auch immer)*

P.S. ich habe dafon garnichts, ich will nur das die produktion startet um mir selber eine zu hohlen, denn jetzt GIBT ES KEINE LEICHTE alternatieve. hab schon 2 mal leiv mit erlebt als so ein gewinde beim antrit verkakt ist bei ne TA nabe :|


----------



## tha_joe (26. März 2009)

1 x 135mm x 32L


----------



## erwinosius (26. März 2009)

wäre ich zur Zeit bisschen flüssiger würde ichs mir überlegen....aber so...
leider nein....
@locdog: aber nicht aufregen, so ein forum ist zuweil ein bisschen anstrengend 
weiter so, danke für dein engagement

gruß
erwin


----------



## kingpin18 (26. März 2009)

Hi,

locdog ich hätte mir die Nabe eh auf reserve gekauft wenns mal die Chris King nicht mehr tut. Und 2. ist mir das ganze FFW zu schwer.


----------



## locdog (26. März 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> aber nicht aufregen, so ein forum ist zuweil ein bisschen anstrengend
> weiter so, danke für dein engagement
> 
> gruß
> erwin



aufregen tuhe ich mich nicht 
bin nur verwundert wegen sooooo einer resonanz, schade eigentlich.
mahl sehen. 

also wen jemand auch in paar wochen lust hat, einfach sich hier melden, es wird halt auf eine mindest stuckzahl gewartet
 hofentlich nicht zu lange


----------



## LauraPalmer (27. März 2009)

Also gut Männer: falls es Ersatzachsen geben wird - am besten gleich dazubestellbar - mache ich mit; aber wenn meine Frau davon erfährt, bin ich geliefert, also haltet gefälligst die Klappe!


----------



## lässig_hoch_3 (27. März 2009)

mit disc aufnahme gibts die 116mm naben nicht oder?
lg


----------



## locdog (30. März 2009)

lässig_hoch_3 schrieb:


> mit disc aufnahme gibts die 116mm naben nicht oder?
> lg



leider nicht

wimmertz:
also ne achse gleich beim kauf dazubestellen ist eigentlich kein problem 
obwohl mus ich sagen das so ne achse M10 15mm du nicht zerchaust. auch wen du ein derber schranzer sein wurdest, das kriegst du nicht hin 

ich schreib dich erstmal in die liste. LOCH ZAHL ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (30. März 2009)

dann will ich Dir mal Glauben schenken ;-) 32 Loch


----------



## siede. (30. März 2009)

ist das "angebot" denn einmalig?... bin nicht umbedingt gut bei kasse.


----------



## locdog (30. März 2009)

eher schon. kurz gesagt, wen sich 20 leute melden (bis jetzt 11) wird die produktion gestartet und es werden die 20 gemacht eventuel ein paar mehr vielleicht 10 mehr. ABER ob wirklich weis ich nicht den schon die erfahrung mit 20" naben war nicht wirklich befriediegend, heist, vielle hatten um die nabe gebatelt, dann was sie da und kaum einer wolt die haben. 

also EHER EINE EINMALIGE AKTION :|


----------



## LauraPalmer (7. April 2009)

noch eine zweite bitte; 32 Loch.


----------



## erwinosius (7. April 2009)

Mal ne blöde Frage:
Warum haben denn die Naben auf beiden Seiten ein Gewinde? Kann man da auf der einen Seite ne Discaufnahme anschrauben oder wie? Aber das macht ja keinen Sinn weil die sich ja dann in eine Richtung aufdreht.????
gruß
erwin


----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. April 2009)

Wenn ein Gewinde kaputt ist, dann drehst du die Nabe einfach um.


----------



## locdog (9. April 2009)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gewinde kaputt ist, dann drehst du die Nabe einfach um.



ganz genau, also im schlimmsten fall kannst sogar for ort das Ritzel wechseln.
aber bei dieser harten liegierung wurde mich sowas doch seeehr wundern 

@wimmeretz
in der liste


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. April 2009)

Schreibst mich halt auch noch auf die Liste. 32 Löcher hat die Nabe, 3 hat die Frau.


----------



## locdog (4. Mai 2009)

momentan sind ein paar ausgestiegen so das bis jetzt 12 leute in der liste sind. zum serienstart brauchen wir 20 leute um den preis von 200zl/stuck zu erziehlen, wen es weniger werden wird der preis angeglichen. kurz gesagt unter 4000zÅ (20*200zÅ) leuft nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## cmd (4. Mai 2009)

würde auch eine 135'er mit 32 Loch nehmen.


----------



## locdog (4. Mai 2009)

@reimund, du bist schon auf der liste mit 1 nabe, wilste jetzt ne 2. ?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Mai 2009)

Ich will eine, aber ich glaub, ein Freund von mir will auch noch eine, also kannst mich ja mit 2 aufschreiben. Wär schade, wenn die Produktion nicht zustande kommen würde.


----------



## locdog (5. Mai 2009)

ok reimund.

genau, wehre echt schade um die gelegenheit. schlieslich halten solche naben eigentlich EWIG, nur ev.lager wechseln sonst nichts.


----------



## locdog (5. Mai 2009)

also, mitlerweile haben wir schon 15 in der liste (dafon NUR 6 aus polen...****) fehlen nur noch 5 leute.

kurz zur erinnerung. preis 200zÅ, bei jetzigem kurs sind es etwa 46E !!!

gewicht: einer wen nicht die leichteste nabe der welt ( 150-170g)

kann mit inneliegenden spannern (135mm-2*3mm) oder ausenliegenden spannern verwendet werden. also PAST AUF JEDES RAD

halbarkeit: sehe ich keine probleme da NUR 7075 T6 (harteste alu liegerung) verwendet wird und das ganze mit FEM symulation kontroliert wird....und schlieslich ist das NUR ne nabe wo gegebenfahls mahl die lager nach paar jahren nen geist aufgeben konnen oder ewentuel ne achse (leicht nach zu machen) obwohl bei einer 15mm achse die nocht mit M10 schrauben gestarkt ist kann das aber wirklich so gut wie nie geschehen. fahre ahnliches setup schon seit uber 2 jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (5. Mai 2009)

Also gut.. ich nehm eine..


----------



## locdog (5. Mai 2009)

32h ?


----------



## Paul1986 (13. Mai 2009)

4 leute noch kauft euch doch eine für den Preis


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Mai 2009)

Wäre sie mit Disc, wäre ich Sofort dabei gewesen!


----------



## tha_joe (13. Mai 2009)

Postet hier jemand im Singlespeed Forum? Die SSP Leute hätten doch vielleicht auch teilweise Interesse an der Nabe, oder was denkt ihr? Vielleicht kommen da noch 4 Bestellungen rein....
Ach Mist, die brauchen wohl keine 135er....fiel mir eben so ein.


----------



## ecols (14. Mai 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> 32h ?


ja!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2009)

SSP Menschen kÃ¶nnen auch diese Naben gebrauchen. Da ich mich auch da drÃ¼ben rumtreibe, bin mal so frei, und poste das drÃ¼ben.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Mai 2009)

Schön das wir jemanden haben der von der anderen Seite ist


----------



## carthum (14. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme eine in 135 mm und 32°.


----------



## tha_joe (14. Mai 2009)

Perfekt, noch drei, dann kanns losgehen! Merci Martin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (14. Mai 2009)

@zoo control
gute idee 

@carthum
bist auf der liste


----------



## locdog (15. Mai 2009)

schwar anodierte naben wie die normalne von soulkozak werden "nicht spurbar" (so gut wie nichts) teurer sein  also wer will kann sich seine in schwarz hohlen.

...."nur" noch 4 leute fehlen......!


----------



## LauraPalmer (16. Mai 2009)

meine beiden in schwarz bitte!


----------



## stulledererste (20. Mai 2009)

hallo allerseits,

@locdog: sag mal, sind noch 116mm, 32h zu haben?


----------



## locdog (20. Mai 2009)

schreib am besten direckt ne mail na soulkozak http://www.soul-kozak.com/


----------



## Monty98 (20. Mai 2009)

105g??!!


----------



## locdog (5. Juni 2009)

ENDLICH, liste ist eigentlich komplet, mussen wir nur noch 2 bestellungen verifizieren dann gehts los 
also wer noch unendschlosen ist der hat wenig zeit 

vorleufiges gewicht 150-155g !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ohne schrauben versteht sicht


----------



## locdog (5. Juni 2009)

lieferzeit, maks 30 tage 

morgen sag ich noch bescheid wie das ganze ablaufen wird (uber kozak homepage) weil jetzt ich keine zeit habe :|


----------



## locdog (11. Juni 2009)

ok. mein kumpel von soul kozak ist schon an projektieren. wird bissel an Tryall erinnern (maximale lager abstand) und rockman 
wir sind aber nicht ganz sicher wie gros der abstand VOM haken ZUM gwindeanfang (10mm gewinde) sein solte. bei meiner z.B. sind es 9,5mm, bei der TA 14mm
was hab den ihr bei euch so ???


und ubrigens, die NAbe werden volgende unterlegscheiben haben. 2*3mm bei inneren kettenspannern (gangige norm), das heist das vom rahmen zum lager NUR 6mm sein werden, gerinngere laufradverstellung.  2*6mm bei ausnliegenden spannern oder vertikalen ausfahlenden.

laut CATIA wird die nabe 150g wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## tha_joe (12. Juni 2009)

Ich freu mich schon! Ich finde das ein cooles Projekt.... Viel Erfolg! Lass hören wenn es was neues gibt.


----------



## ecols (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich ne schwarz eloxierte hab, kann ich mir dann meinen Namen Lasergravieren lassen? Bitte!


----------



## locdog (12. Juni 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne schwarz eloxierte hab, kann ich mir dann meinen Namen Lasergravieren lassen? Bitte!



bei schwarzeloxierten nabe kann man sich was einbrennen lasen. kostet aber ekstra, wie viel, wies ich noch nicht 


konnten mir paar leute die ne tryall oder rockman oder was weis ich fur ne nabe, denn abstand vom rahmen-ausfahlende (da wo die Nabe aufliegt - ob da noch nen spanner ist ist unrelevant) zum Gewinde ende (da wo das ritzel aufliegt-also gewindeende) ?!?!? 
wehre sehr hilfreich diese daten zu kennen. wie planen so etwa 26mm (wie bei TA)

beim kamel 231 und 128ISIS ist der wert 9,5+10mm gewinde also 19,5mm und wen ich noch ein asymetrisches ritzel habe, also die ritzel sind nicht in der mitte sondern am einem ende und zwar naher an der nabenmitte, habe ich keine gerade kettenlinie, wen das ritzel umdrehe (ritzel naher ausfallende) ist es aber OK.

ALSO, fals ihr schon ne SS nabe habt gibt bitte an: abstand rahmen-gewinde ende UND ritzel orientatzion und noch ISIS lange UND ob die ketten linie dabei OK ist.

hier ist z.B. der abstand bei einer TA dammit man es besser versteht: 14mm plus etwa 10mm gewinde (manche ritzel haben 12mm, deshalb das gewinde micht einbeziehen) macht 24mm!


----------



## locdog (12. Juni 2009)

und noch was, habe es gerade erfahren. schwarz anodisieren ist for free 
nen namen per laser eingrawieren kostet so etwa 2,5 E !!! 
nen LOGO noch etwa mehr


----------



## Paul1986 (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe eine Echo TR da sind es 15mm
würde aber gerne noch ein bischen weiter nach ausen mit dem Ritzel den stimmt meine kettenlinie besser.
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (12. Juni 2009)

da mit es verstandlicher wird...das mas A ist wichtig (vom rahmen messen, und nicht vom spanner!) , weil gewinde von nabe zur nabe unterschiedlich lang sind.
da es aber bissel schwer bei sich nachzumessen ist kann man auch B angeben (zum ritzel messen) und dann noch die breite des riztels mit angeben und wie eingeschraubt fals asymetrisch. so bekommt man auch das mas A hin.






und was die ritzel angeht. gibt es die meistens asymetrische 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und symetrische 





@paul
die echos haben alle nen naben korper von den 116 naben, total kacke. deshalb auch das problem mit der ketten lienie. die KOZAK wird viiiel breiter sein


----------



## Paul1986 (12. Juni 2009)

Ja finde ich auch ******* mit den großen distanzstücken...
A: 25,5mm B: 15


----------



## Frycu (13. Juli 2009)

http://soul-kozak.istore.pl/en,product,515464,raer,hub,26,135,mm.html 

delivery time*: 20 days *


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2009)

haha, frycu hat schon den link eingefugt. hate gestern leider keine zeit da fur 

Frycu ist unser man bei soul kozak! er hat die nabe projektiert und wird die auch grostenteils herstellen!

wie man sieht hat die nabe ein langes gewinde. afnags sollten es 12 mm sein plus eine 2mm U-scheibe weil er auch privat an seinem mod bike ein NEON ritzel hat das 12mm gewinde besitzt. schlus endlich hat er das Gewinde noch tiefer gemacht so das es 16mm geworden sind. mit den zwei 2mm unterlegscheiben kann mann die katten linie individuel um 4mm versetzen plus noch die eigenschaft das viele riztel asymetrisch sind kann man eigentlich mit jedem setup (rahmen BBlange ) zurecht kommen.
in zahlen ausgedruckt:
bei einem 10mm ritzel ist der abstand vom rahmen zum ritzel (stirnseite) 16 (ohne U-scheibe) 14 und schlussendlich 12mm mit 2 U-scheiben. eine Tryall nabe hat z.B. 14mm ne echo 22.

einzieges nachteil dabei ist das der flankenabstand der 74mm betragt und das ergibt bei einer Tryall felge einen speichenwinckel von 8.1 grad. wen man denn flacken abstand um satte 8mm erweitern wurde, auf 82mm bekame man 8,9 grad also 0,8 grad unterschied, ich meine das es nicht gerade erwehnenswert ist.

erechnetes gewicht betragt 167g und das samt U-scheiben aber naturlich ohne M10 schrauben.

ale naben werden wie die serien soulkozak naben SCHWARZ ANODIERT und mit lasergrawiertem SOUL KOZAK LOGO 
hab nachgefragt wie es mit einer eigenen grawur aussieht (z.b. Namen) da hat mir frycu gesagt das er teuer sein werden kann weil man den laser indiwiduel einstelen mus (focusierung) und das es nicht so einfacht ist wie beim drucken das man in einem editor was eingibt es von alleine geht, wie halt beim soul kozak logo. leider ist das nicht so einfacht wie ich dachte und man kann die Nabe schnell kapput lasern 

und noch was, ganz wichtig. beim bestellen mus man vorauszahlen. wen 20 einzahlungen eintreffen, startet die produktion 
vorauszahlung deshalb weil die IMMER NOCH 20"naben auf lager haben die angalbich jeder haben wollte :|


----------



## cmd (13. Juli 2009)

ursprünglich sollte die nabe aber so aussehen:
http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/7923/dsc05886new1wh1.jpg
jetzt sieht sie aber so aus:
http://photos01.istore.pl/10768/photos/big/503244.jpg
und ich muss sagen, dass mir die flansche bei der alten version deutlich besser gefallen haben und damals hieß es auch, dass es die nabe silbern gibt, jetzt auf einmal nur in schwarz.


----------



## siede. (13. Juli 2009)

Die flansche sehen mir zu gewagt aus für eine (real) ungetestete Nabe. Da würd ich die Finger von lassen.


----------



## tha_joe (13. Juli 2009)

Was sollte das Problem sein? Zu wenig Material oder was?


----------



## cmd (13. Juli 2009)

ja joe, genau das meine ich


----------



## tha_joe (13. Juli 2009)

Hm, ich finde das jetzt nicht so beunruhigend. Übrigens, die Nabe die du gepostet hast, wie sie ursprünglich aussehen sollte, das war meines Wissens nach die 116er Nabe, nicht die 135er...
Schau mer mal.


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Juli 2009)

überfelder und überwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (13. Juli 2009)

Überfelder und überwiesen? Nochmal zum Verstehen bitte?? 
Überweisung auf welches Konto denn?


----------



## cmd (13. Juli 2009)

ist richtig joe, das ist die 116'er, aber die 135'er sollte genauso aussehen. 
also wie gesagt, mir gehts um die flansche!


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> einzieges nachteil dabei ist das der flankenabstand der 74mm betragt und das ergibt bei einer Tryall felge einen speichenwinckel von 8.1 grad. wen man denn flacken abstand um satte 8mm erweitern wurde, auf 82mm bekame man 8,9 grad also 0,8 grad unterschied, ich meine das es nicht gerade erwehnenswert ist.


Das sind 10%.


locdog schrieb:


> hab nachgefragt wie es mit einer eigenen grawur aussieht (z.b. Namen) da hat mir frycu gesagt das er teuer sein werden kann weil man den laser indiwiduel einstelen mus (focusierung) und das es nicht so einfacht ist wie beim drucken das man in einem editor was eingibt es von alleine geht, wie halt beim soul kozak logo. leider ist das nicht so einfacht wie ich dachte und man kann die Nabe schnell kapput lasern


Schwachsinn! Das ist ganz genau so einfach. Die Fokussierung ist nur Abhängig vom jeweiligen Objekt, aber die Naben verändern sich nicht.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meh60_A6aDk"]YouTube - iPhone Laser Etching[/ame]


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2009)

was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwehnen. an der inne seite der Flansche wird noch bissel verstarkt, wie genau weis ich noch nicht. 
AUSERDEM guckt euch mal die ausenseite der Flansche an !!! da ist gerade noch so viel platz um die nabe einzuspeichen, im gegensatz zur der 20"version,
also schreibt mir bitte nicht da es zu wenig material ist !!! 
auserdem ist das aus 7075 T6 alut und nicht 6061 2024 usw. also bitte, schlieslich reden wier hier von SOUL KOZAK !!! 

und fur die richtigen hardcorezweifler. DIE NABE HAT 2 (ZWEI) JAHRE GARANTIE !!! 


wegen der silbernen version werde ich noch nachfragen. bestimmt haben die es so gemacht um kosten zu sparen und schlieslich ist das ne SOUL KOZAK und die sind ja alle schwarz


@ ECOLS
ja gut 10% aber spurt man das eigentlich in real ??? er reicht wen man sich ne Try-All felge mit dopeltem offset nimmt (9mm) da hast du nicht 8,1 sondern 6,1 und dort meckert doch keiner !?!
ich selber wurder es auch berforzugen aber die wollen halt es noch universeller machen :| werde aber noch nachhaken.

GRAWUR:
nicht ganz. den ne nabe ist nicht flach sondern rund. und der laser arbeitet nicht in einer achse und die nabe dreht sich in der zweiten achse. so wahre es einfach weil die focusierung immer constant sein wurde.
hier arbeitet der laser in zwei achsen gleichzeitig + nabe dreht sich. also variable focusierung. so wurde es mir erklart. 
ich selber will auch ne grawur aber ob es dann preislich sinn macht weis ich NOCH nicht


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2009)

also nochmal zusammen gefast.

1. wollt ihr auf jeden fahl die flansche weiter auseinander, sagen wir mal maks 4mm pro seite ??

2. silberne version ???

3. grawur (aufpreis auf jeden fall) ???


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2009)

Wären die Nabenflansche weiter auseinander hätte ich direkt eine bestellt.

Die Offset Felge zusammen mit den schmalen Naben hat dann eben nochmal mehr effekt. Diese verloreren mm machen den Vorteil der 135mm eben schon fast zunichte. der Unterschied zwischen 20" 116mm und 26" 135mm sind ja auch "nur" 19mm. Gemessen daran sind 8mm eine Menge! 

Die Fokussierung ändert sich nciht, eben weil sich die Nabe dreht. Das tut aber ncihts zur Sache. Eine eingängige Erklärung wäre für mich: "Wenn wir unseren Namen nicht drauf schreiben und dafür deinen ist das teurer." Das verstehe ich.


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2009)

was den flaschabstand angeht werde ich noch meckern


was die grawur angeht, hast du mich nicht richtig verstanden. naturlich wahre es normal kein problem so wie DU es siehst aber die machen ANSCHEINEND es anders also nicht jede gelaserte linie wird durch "nabenumdrehen" versetzt. man stellt sich die Frage warum ist das so, aber anscheinend haben die ne komische lasersteuerung.
nen soul kozak logo wird IMMER drauf sein halt eigenwerbung ist doch klar. eine eigene grwaur wehre halt auf der anderen seite...also bitte 


morgen gibt es mehr infos


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Juli 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> was den flaschabstand angeht werde ich noch meckern



unbedingt!!!


----------



## locdog (17. Juli 2009)

GANZ WICHTIG

jeder der jetzt sein bike zur hand hat bitte volgendes nachmessen: astand FREILAUFZAHNKRANZ - MITTE TRETLAGERMUFFE, also abstand vom zahnkranz zur rahmen mitte.

bei mir sind es 49mm

also ich breuchte mahl euren zahnkranz obstand von der rahmen mitte um mahl endgultig festzustellen welche ketten linie es sein sollte.

kettenlinie beispiel:
jetzt hat die nabe 16mm gewinde und der flanschabstand betragt 74mm. Bei einem symetrischen Ritzel betrakt der abstand der zahne von der nabenmitte 47. wen wir jetzt das gewinde nur 12mm tief machen bekommen wir 82mm flanschabstand und der abstand Ritzelzahne-nabenmitte wurden dann 51mm betragen!!!

Und bei 49mm bei der kurbel wie bei mir z.B. haben wir schon nen tick schief.
Wolt ihr das so haben ?

Deshalb will ich wissen was ihr so fur abstande an der kurbel habt !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (17. Juli 2009)

also ne angabe vom dem Mass von NICHT KAUFERN wehre auch sehr hilfreich !


----------



## erwinosius (18. Juli 2009)

bei mir sind es auch so 49-50mm
gruß
erwin


----------



## hardbike85 (18. Juli 2009)

hey bei mir sind es auch so 50 51mm


----------



## locdog (18. Juli 2009)

besten dank 

also wollt ihr das gewinde kurzer haben. 12mm anstat 16mm. 
wen man dann ein symetrisches ritzel benutzt wird bekommnt man 51mm oder 53mm wen man denn 2mm spacer benutzt. 
bei einem asymetrischen ritzel, mit dem zahnkranz zur nabenmitte bekommnt man 49mm (der spacer ist mit eingerechnet weil ohne spacer ist dan zu wenig platz zwischen der kette und denn Speichen.

ALSO PAST ES DANN EUCH SOLCH EINE EINSTELLUNGSMOGLICHKEIT ? 
der flanschabstand wahre dann 82mm!!!


----------



## locdog (1. August 2009)

Ok. es ist so weit

Die nabe wurde umprojektiert. So sieht es jetzt aus. Flanschabstand 82 mm !!!

Wie man auf dem Bild sieht endet das Gewinde 3 vorm Flansch. Noch beim besprachen wahren es 5mm dann hat er es auf meine bitte tiefer gemacht. Deshald âsiehtâ es auch nach 5mm aus, auf der zeichnung weil nur das Maas geandert wurde, nicht die skizze.







ALSO...
beim ASYMETRISCHEN 10mm ritzel betragt die Kettenlinie (nabenmitte-zahnkranz):
- 48,5mm (mit einer 2mm unterlegscheibe, weil 3mm vom zahnkranz zum flansch zu wenig ist deshalb die erweiterung auf 5mm!)
-	50,5 (mit einem zweiten 2mm distanzring)
-	54,5 (umgedrehtes ritzel OHNE distanz ring)
-	56,5 (ein distanz ring â wen man es uberhaupt braucht)
-	58,5 (zwei distanz Ringe)


SYMETRISCHES RITZEL 10mm

50,5mm (OHNE U-Scheibe...deshalb habe ich auch gekampft das das gewinde um die 2mm tiefer geht  )
52,5mm ( mit einer 2mm U-Scheibe)
54,5mm (mit zwei 2mm U-scheiben)

also wie man sieht. Kann man mit JEDEM riztel eine ideale ketten linie von 50mm bekommen ! und das mit einem symetrischen flanschabstand von 82mm (mehr geht es nicht), so was gibt es NICHT. 



Und noch 2 wichtige punkte:
1.	normal werden ale schwarz anodiert werden samt laser soulkozak logo!
Man kann aber sich eine silberne (ohne logo weil keine farbschicht) bestellen ! eindach bei der bestellung um fenster seine bitte, am besten auf englisch, ausern.
2.	GRAWUR. Ein soulkozak logo wird es geben weil halt NUR EINMAL die maschine eingestellt wird und dass kann man ja machen bei mind. 20 stuck. Schlimmer ist es wen man bei jeder nabe neu einstellen muss!
3.	das was hier oben gepostet wurde wo man schnell eine grafik einscant und nen knopf druck und man dann nen bildschien auf sein hedni bekommt ist auch nicht âmit einem knopf druckâ erladigt. Sieht einfach und SCHNELL aus ist es aber nicht, das wurde mir versichert !!! die machen auch so was, bzw man kann sich weis Gott was ein schicken und sich grawieren lassen. Deshlab wird so was kostenlos sicherlich nicht geben, auch kein wunder beim dem niedriegen preis. ABER man kann naturlich beim bestellen nachfragen was es kosten wurde sich zb. Denn Namen einzugrawieren. Die maschinne muss dann halt imme neu eingestel werden und nen probelauf starten. 

Die nabe soll schon innerhalb einer woche vertig werden !!! 
Also schnell bestellen. Ich werds nun auch machen 
http://soul-kozak.istore.pl/en/product/view?id=515464


----------



## tha_joe (1. August 2009)

Bestellt!  Ich muss noch dazu sagen, die Bestellung von der Vordernabe ging super problemlos und schnell, und die Qualität überzeugt mich bis jetzt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (31. August 2009)

Für alle die bestellt haben und warten, ich habe eine E-mail bekommen, die Naben sind soweit fertig, müssen noch oxidiert werden, und nach der Eurobike wo wohl alles bisschen stressig ist, werden sie versendet. Also denke ich können wir die Naben Ende der nächsten Woche, Anfang übernächste Woche erwarten. Versand von PL - D dauerte letztes Mal 3 Tage. Grüße Joe


----------



## locdog (31. August 2009)

jepp, kann ich bestatigen, hab den fritzu am samstag am wetkampf wieder getroffen, alle teile sind fertig, nur noch eloxieren und lasern.

NICHT ALLE aus der liste haben die nabe BESTELT. also es sind noch welche zu haben. Wen jemand schnell noch eine will gleich im shop bestellen !!!


----------



## locdog (14. September 2009)

heute werden die gelasert und verschickt 
hab schon ein handy photo (MMS) bekommen.... JAMI JAMI


----------



## tha_joe (14. September 2009)

Gott bin ich gespannt! ;-) Da werd ich mir mit Hilfe vom Freiburger Laufrad-Meister (Sebi ) ein höchst leckeres Laufrad aufbauen...
Vorne hab ich mit auch schon mit der Soul Edge ein edles LR aufgebaut, mit einer DT Swiss Ex 5.1 und DT Aerolite Speichen, extremst leicht, aber trotzdem haltbar. 
Hinten kommt jetzt auch die Soul-Nabe mit einer gefeilten Trialtech (690g) und Aerolite Speichen, ich denke das könnte komplett knapp unter die 1 kg Marke schrammen. Bin auf alle Fälle sehr gespannt...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. September 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Gott bin ich gespannt! ;-) Da werd ich mir mit Hilfe vom Freiburger Laufrad-Meister (Sebi ) ein höchst leckeres Laufrad aufbauen...
> Vorne hab ich mit auch schon mit der Soul Edge ein edles LR aufgebaut, mit einer DT Swiss Ex 5.1 und DT Aerolite Speichen, extremst leicht, aber trotzdem haltbar.
> Hinten kommt jetzt auch die Soul-Nabe mit einer gefeilten Trialtech (690g) und Aerolite Speichen, ich denke das könnte komplett knapp unter die 1 kg Marke schrammen. Bin auf alle Fälle sehr gespannt...



lecker 
postest du dann bilder?


----------



## Frycu (14. September 2009)

Hubs are now available. 
Weight: 163g without washers.
Hub+ 2x 5mm drilled alu washers + 2x steel screws + 2x steel washers = 225g

Photos:
photo 1

photo 2

photo 3


----------



## tha_joe (14. September 2009)

Beautyful! 
Can´t wait to build up the rear wheel and ride it! Ship them...fast! 
Regards, joe


----------



## locdog (14. September 2009)

laut frycu werden die morgen verschickt ! 
ich bekomm meine schon ubermorgen


----------



## Paul1986 (15. September 2009)

ja ich bin auch sehr gespannt...

freue mich schon seit wochen


----------



## tha_joe (16. September 2009)

Heute gingen die Naben mit der Post raus, letztes Mal hat die Lieferung aus Polen nach Freiburg 2 Werktage gedauert. Geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (22. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand in Deutschland die Nabe? Versanddatum war ja der 16.9. irgendwann nachmittags...  Müsste eigentlich schon da sein.


----------



## Paul1986 (22. September 2009)

Hey habe sie,

heute ist sie bei mir eingegangen...

Ich bin verzückt

Sie sieht echt klasse aus werde gleich die woche ein Laufrad fertig machen.

freu


----------



## locdog (22. September 2009)

freitags ist die angekommen 
161g 
...gestern eingespeicht, gewogen....und ich sag nur, die erste Ziffer ist ne ACHT  LOL


----------



## tha_joe (22. September 2009)

Hey Chris, kannst du bei der Poczta Polska ein Paket verfolgen? Ich habe die Tracking-Nummer, aber ich kann halt leider kein Polnisch. Eigentlich müsste die Nabe heute gekommen sein, aber ich habe sie noch nicht..


----------



## locdog (22. September 2009)

http://www.poczta-polska.pl/Uslugi/?U=DlaCiebie&DC=PaczkiZagr&PZ=Sledzenie

irgendwie ist dort deutschland (niemcy) nicht vertreten o kann dir also nicht helfen. ruhig abwarten


----------



## tha_joe (5. November 2009)

Um mal nochmal diesen Thread zu reaktivieren, möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, was aus meiner Kozak geworden ist:





Nabe Soul Kozak, Speichen Sapim D-light, Felge Trialtech, RubberQueen und ein Schwalbe 13D, ergibt ein leichtes, aber durch den hohen Flanschabstand von 82mm bei der Kozak bombensteifen Laufrad. 
Mit den Lagern an meiner Vorderradnabe von SK war ich, um es mal so zu sagen, nicht besonders zufrieden, wobei diese Nabe einfach nicht für Trial gemacht war. Da verrichtet mittlerweile eine Tune ihren Dienst.

Hinten sieht es schon anders aus. Die Nabe an sich ist sauber verarbeitet, und schön konzipiert. Das Gewicht spricht natürlich auch für sich. Die Lager sind nicht die Besten, bis jetzt halten sie aber gut, und sollten sie kaputtgehen, für ca. 10 Euro bekommt man gute ABEC5 Lager, dann ist Ruhe. 

Summa summarum, ich bin sehr zufrieden, und habe mittlwereile einige Zeit auf dem Laufrad, alles bestens und sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## locdog (5. November 2009)

schade das du mit deiner VR nabe nicht gluklicvh gweorden bist, warum hast du nicht eier lager rein geprest ?


ja, die lager na der HR nabe sind Normale standart lager. das wahr auchg so gwiolt, im trial macht das eh nicht viel sin teurere lager rein zu machen das sie durch ausere einwirkung, wie auch die belastungen an sich ziemlich gleich schnell kaput gehen. so die ausssage von fryzu, da mus ich ihm auch bissel recht geben. einmahl im wasser eingetauch ist dann das bester lager kapput. 
ausserdem beim DEM preis der nabe konnte man auch nicht klotzen 

soory fuir meine schrift abe heut bin ich besoffen


----------



## tha_joe (6. November 2009)

Naja, das mit der vorderen war einfach nix. Die ist einfach nicht für solche Belastungen ausgelegt, das Lager auf der rechten Seite hat ja grad mal einen Durchmesser von ca. 1cm, da ist CrossCountry absolut das Maximum. War einen Versuch wert. Da ist auch nicht Soul Kozak schuld, die Nabe kann solchen Belastungen einfach nicht standhalten...
Hinten hatte ich einfach Befürchtungen, dass die Lager vielleicht schnell kaputtgehen, aber wie gesagt, bisher top! Haben auch kein Spiel, also von daher müssten sie gut halten, auch in Zukunft. Und irgendwann geht jedes Lager kaputt. 
Bin total zufrieden mit der Nabe, außedem sieht sie sexy aus!


----------



## locdog (6. November 2009)

ich meinte ja nur, denn ein paar hier fahren schon mit der VR nabe rum, selbst der fryzu und es halt bei dennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

